# Angron and the Emperor, predestined to be a fail meeting?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I just had the though that the main reason for the Emperor's success in swaying humanity to his cause was the psychic glamour of awe and greatness that he constantly projected, that sent men to their knees. Weeping or positively going blind from the radiance of his aura. Not even the primarchs where imune to it, getting taken in by his grand plan to reunite the disparate strands of humanity in a grand Imperium under his enlightened rule.

However damaged by the psyker inhibiting nails, Angron did not have the psychic aura of awe like his brother primarchs that made their space marine sons want to go through fire and water for them, leading to the world eaters desperately mutilating themselves with the nails in the hopes of getting just a glimmer of the awe and devotion that existed in the other legions between Primarch and their astartes progeny.

Then I hold, after reading Lord of the Red Sands, that the Emperor's psychic glamour simply did not work on Angron at all, and instead of seeing the saviour of humanity. Angron saw just yet another petty tyrant using everyone as tools for his own inscrutable goals, and why he choose to turn. He did not stand with Horus, but he stood against the Emperor.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

God damn it. I accidentally hit back and deleted my original post.

Anyway, I'll sum it up really quick.

I think there's ample evidence why Angron turned without another reason like a lack of the Emperor's glamor winning him over.

The Emperor forced Angron to break his oath to live and die with his slave brothers and sisters. The Emperor didn't spend any time with Angron or with Nuceria, his homeworld. Angron comments on this in _Betrayer_. The Emperor could have saved the Angron's slave army by unleashing the War Hounds, but for some reason he did not.

He didn't stay with Angron for weeks after their meeting, like he did with Russ, Vulkan, and Lorgar. Nuceria was only nominally part of the Imperium.

The Emperor turned Angron into an oathbreaker. Into a traitor from the onset. I think that's more than reason enough for Angron to turn against the Emperor.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Im inclined to think that without drinking the Emperor's psychic kool-aid, Angron told him some nasties to his face, what he thought of him and his grand plan that he could care less about with his deathwish. It all meaning nothing to him. So I believe the Emperor felt it was pointless to argue with Angron and shuttled him off to his legion so he could still serve and be useful for a time. He had likely planned to have him purged if he became too obstinate, but until then he might as well get his worth from him.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's the thing, though. Why did the Emperor teleport Angron straight up to his ship? There was no (overt) contact between Angron and the Emperor.

With every other son the Emperor discovered himself, he met them face to face on the planet, gauging their personality. With Angron it was a swift teleport out and then he was gone.


----------



## Lord Hell (Aug 6, 2012)

Perhaps The Master Of Mankind novel will explain the Emperor's actions and motives of not saving Angron's rebel army?

Though If the Emperor had saved Angron's rebel army then he might have been as loyal as Leman Russ was in a sense.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

hailene said:


> Here's the thing, though. Why did the Emperor teleport Angron straight up to his ship? There was no (overt) contact between Angron and the Emperor.
> 
> With every other son the Emperor discovered himself, he met them face to face on the planet, gauging their personality. With Angron it was a swift teleport out and then he was gone.



From lexicanum: Which I remember seeing in older white dwarf mags

His fate seemed sealed when seven well equipped armies surrounded Angron and his starving forces. Just as the battle was about to begin, the Emperor of Mankind's Fleet arrived in orbit over the planet. The Emperor teleported directly to Angron's point of deployment with a few trusted Adeptus Custodes. The Emperor promised Angron a legion made in his image, limitless power, and life-times spent perfecting the Art of Conquest. But, to his surprise, Angron refused. He chose instead to die amongst his comrades while fighting his oppressors. Reluctantly, the Emperor returned to his flagship above. Yet just as the battle was about to begin, the Emperor teleported Angron against his will back up to the fleet. He could only watch in anguish as those he regarded as his brothers and comrades were quickly annihilated[Needs Citation].


----------



## Lord Hell (Aug 6, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> From lexicanum: Which I remember seeing in older white dwarf mags
> 
> His fate seemed sealed when seven well equipped armies surrounded Angron and his starving forces. Just as the battle was about to begin, the Emperor of Mankind's Fleet arrived in orbit over the planet. The Emperor teleported directly to Angron's point of deployment with a few trusted Adeptus Custodes. The Emperor promised Angron a legion made in his image, limitless power, and life-times spent perfecting the Art of Conquest. But, to his surprise, Angron refused. He chose instead to die amongst his comrades while fighting his oppressors. Reluctantly, the Emperor returned to his flagship above. Yet just as the battle was about to begin, the Emperor teleported Angron against his will back up to the fleet. He could only watch in anguish as those he regarded as his brothers and comrades were quickly annihilated[Needs Citation].


It seems like to me that the Emperor was responsible for 80% percent of Angron's corruption if he did that.

And the Emperor could have easily destroyed that entire army if it was just made up of enslavers.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd be careful with that. There's no actual source for that information.

It doesn't directly conflict with what is said in _Betrayer_, though.

It'd be best if you could find the material in one of your old WD magazines. It'd help the discussion and you could cite it for the Lex entry to boot.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> From lexicanum: Which I remember seeing in older white dwarf mags
> 
> His fate seemed sealed when seven well equipped armies surrounded Angron and his starving forces. Just as the battle was about to begin, the Emperor of Mankind's Fleet arrived in orbit over the planet. The Emperor teleported directly to Angron's point of deployment with a few trusted Adeptus Custodes. The Emperor promised Angron a legion made in his image, limitless power, and life-times spent perfecting the Art of Conquest. But, to his surprise, Angron refused. He chose instead to die amongst his comrades while fighting his oppressors. Reluctantly, the Emperor returned to his flagship above. Yet just as the battle was about to begin, the Emperor teleported Angron against his will back up to the fleet. He could only watch in anguish as those he regarded as his brothers and comrades were quickly annihilated[Needs Citation].


This seems to conflict with After Deshea. In that story, one of the big points they emphasized was how Angron was pissed he couldn't honor his brothers and sisters because he didn't see/know how they died. I believe the story also says Angron and the Emperor didn't really have a talk. Angron killed one of the Custodes and the Emperor teleported him away to the WE ship. Don't think they mentioned him being sent back down to the planet either.

Edit - Yea, found the quote pretty quickly. Angron says he didn't let the Emperor say much. And he was teleported to the Emperor's ship and then to the WE ship. He wasn't sent back to the planet.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the circumstances of Angron's first meeting with the Emperor was tainted from the start. While he may have been somehow immune to the glamour cast by his father because of the Nails, it might have more to do with the fact he wracked with grief and anguish that his brothers in arms were dying without him. 

All the other primarchs seem to have met him in more amicable circumstances, whereas Angron was only seconds from his perceived death, which he seems to have resigned himself to, being happy enough to fight and die alongside his companions. The Emperor took that away from him. Their relationship was never going to go well after that. The Emperor might have decided he would do more damage than good by hanging around with Angron for any length of time,and thus cut his stay short.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

hailene said:


> I'd be careful with that. There's no actual source for that information.
> 
> It doesn't directly conflict with what is said in _Betrayer_, though.
> 
> It'd be best if you could find the material in one of your old WD magazines. It'd help the discussion and you could cite it for the Lex entry to boot.



That quote actually came from an Index Astartes article in White Dwarf on the World Eaters (263 in the UK). It was republished in 2003 in the third Index Astartes soft cover book...


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I think the circumstances of Angron's first meeting with the Emperor was tainted from the start. While he may have been somehow immune to the glamour cast by his father because of the Nails, it might have more to do with the fact he wracked with grief and anguish that his brothers in arms were dying without him.
> 
> All the other primarchs seem to have met him in more amicable circumstances, whereas Angron was only seconds from his perceived death, which he seems to have resigned himself to, being happy enough to fight and die alongside his companions. The Emperor took that away from him. Their relationship was never going to go well after that. The Emperor might have decided he would do more damage than good by hanging around with Angron for any length of time,and thus cut his stay short.


But why did he leave. The custodians and the emperor alongside angron would have been more than a match for anything thrown at them. 

It's not like he's unwilling to fight.

He fought ferris Russ Vulkan defended mortarian so that isn't an excuse.

It seems like he wanted angron to be against him.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I think he wanted to teach him a lesson. To prepare him for the loss of loved ones and good men in the Great Crusade awaiting him.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I think he wanted to teach him a lesson. To prepare him for the loss of loved ones and good men in the Great Crusade awaiting him.


He didn't do that with anyone else, did he?

And raising up Angron's brothers (sadly, no Space Marine transformation for the women) to Space Marines would have taught him the same idea, surely? Russ's merry men had 95% casualties, didn't they? And wasn't everyone surprised at how many of them made it out alive?

I've been thinking about maybe something along these lines:

We know, later on, the Emperor was none too happy with the Nails. Now imagine Angron's band of thousands of warrior-slaves with Nails in their head. What's the first thing every other Primarch did after swearing fealty to the Emperor? Have all their best buddies raised up to be Space Marines (or at least heavily augmented), and then having those people take lead roles in the Legion.

Maybe the Emperor didn't want these berserkers leading one of this Legions? Having them killed by the planet's High-riders was a convenience? A way to get rid of them without dirtying His hands.

Of course this backfired, but hindsight is 20/20, right?


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

In truth, Konrad Curze and Angron would have been better off being the two lost primarchs. If Curze had never met the Emperor: Nostramo would still exist, NL would still be a loyal legion, and that's one less legion Horus would have. Angron should have died like the real Spartacus. Take away the fact that he took him away from his brothers and sisters in their hour of need. Take away the fact that with his tech he could have destroyed the army and saved the slaves. Take away the fact that he knew of the effects of the Butchers Nails and decided to keep it a secret like everything else. What are you left with? Angron was born to become a Daemon Prince and no other path. The Emperor screwed Maguns, Curze, Manus, Corax, Vulkan, and Angron. They are pawns and the World Eaters are better off with Chaos.....Blood for the Blood God.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Manus, Corax and Vulcan?

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Considering what Angron was able to weather, battle-wise, before becoming a Daemon Primarch, I think he could have taken whatever that misbegotten bunch from his home world could throw at him and chewed them up in the end.

In False Gods 

The rubble behind him shifted and groaned, cracks splitting the rock and metal as something vast and terrible heaved upwards from the ground. At first Loken through that it was the second seismic charge he had feared, but then saw that these tremors were far more localized. Janizars scattered, and men shouted in alarm as more debris clattered from the breach...

Then the breach exploded with a grinding crack of ruptured stone, and something immense and red erupted from the ground with a bestial roar of hate and bloodlust. Angront towered over them, bloody and enraged, and Loken marvelled that he could still be alive after thousands of tonnes of rock had engulfed him. But Angron was a primarch and what - save for an anathame - could lay one such as him low?


Had the Emperor allowed Angron a day to watch all his comrades die and rage through the armies at Deshea, he could have become the triumphant Spartacus his origin story portrays. After that, I imagine he would have gone on to be a great Primarch leading his World Eaters and being loyal to the Emperor.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

maybe the emperor left Angrons slave army to die because they where what Angron was loyal to! Take them away and leave him nothing but the spacemarines made from his genetic material as a substitute, kind of the way that child soldiers in places like Sierra Leon where kids are made to kill/rape a family member by whatever gang raids their village leaving them no place to go but with the gang. At the end of the day, the emperor is a dictator no mater how enlightened he may be


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> Considering what Angron was able to weather, battle-wise, before becoming a Daemon Primarch, I think he could have taken whatever that misbegotten bunch from his home world could throw at him and chewed them up in the end.


There's a bit of doubt on this. In _Betrayer_ we're told Angron's homeworld was only middling in terms of technology _except_ their military technology. This technology was apparently advanced.

They at least had lasers. I'd imagine throwing most of a world's of men would have been enough to stop even a primarch.



Oldman78 said:


> maybe the emperor left Angron,s slave army to die because they where what Angron was loyal to!


Doesn't fly. Russ, the Lion, Lorgar, and I assume others were able to raise those closest to them to either Space Marines or something akin to Space Marines. Unless there was something to single out Angron's merry band of men (say aggression rising, unremovable implants).


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> maybe the emperor left Angrons slave army to die because they where what Angron was loyal to!


Maybe, due to the implants and the inherently violent nature of the world he was found on the Emperor saw the early stages of chaos taint on Angron's followers. He could have believed that Angron, being a Primarch, was worth the effort of saving but his followers were of no real importance. 

Pure speculation of course but it would make some sense.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't think there's any Chaos taint inherent to the nails. There doesn't seem to be anything past good old science in them.

Still, it may be an interesting theory. All the World Eater librarians implanted with the Nails went insane in battle, destroying everything near them. Maybe some sort of Chaos taint?

The Emperor would have done more, I think, if Chaos was part of the deal, though.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

hailene said:


> Doesn't fly. Russ, the Lion, Lorgar, and I assume others were able to raise those closest to them to either Space Marines or something akin to Space Marines. Unless there was something to single out Angron's merry band of men (say aggression rising, unremovable implants).


I should have been more specific, the Emperor may have seen that Angron was totally loyal to his slave brothers and sisters and had no intention of making them part of another mans war machine or empire as other primarchs and their followers where quite happy to.So by taking that factor away it left him with only the Emperor and his legion.

Also if he recruited the slave army to the Imperiums cause under Angrons rule maybe the Emperor thought if they rebelled once they might do it again, maybe the Emperors for sight showed a possible future of Angron in rebellion and he with an army with butchers nails in their heads and thought wrongly (as Angron seems to be hard to read psychically/immune to the Emperors glamour) that it was the slave army not the World Eaters so getting rid of them now might stave off any possible future trouble. 

Of course maybe the Emperor may have been just a prick and not liked being told "no"


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

hailene said:


> I don't think there's any Chaos taint inherent to the nails. There doesn't seem to be anything past good old science in them.


Turns all thoughts to murder and destruction, nullifies the ability the think, extreme pain when close to any psychic beings, all emotions discarded for anger, could kill a primarch, was at least on equal footing to a primarchs physiology, supposedly came from a backwater world (unlikely), impossible to remove without killing the host, completely lethal to any psychic beings.

i think its pretty much textbook khorne material.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> I should have been more specific, the Emperor may have seen that Angron was totally loyal to his slave brothers and sisters and had no intention of making them part of another mans war machine or empire as other primarchs and their followers where quite happy to


I don't think so. After all, Angron and his army rebelled because they were being treated as animals. I don't think there was anything said about them being unwilling to join the Imperium. Particularly if the Imperium helped them win their freedom.

I think it's further reinforced when Angron bitterly tells Lorgar about how the Emperor failed to save Angron's army. If Angron (and by extension, his army) didn't want to be saved by the Emperor, why did Angron wish the Emperor had sent down the Custodes or the War Hounds to save his army?



Oldman78 said:


> lso if he recruited the slave army to the Imperiums cause under Angrons rule maybe the Emperor thought if they rebelled once they might do it again


This, too, doesn't make too much sense. The Khan essentially lead a rebellion against the rulers of his planet, eventually conquering it. Vulkan rebelled against the rule of the Dark Eldar. Corax led a rebellion to free his world. Konrad had a one man rebellion that sunk his entire homeworld into despair and terror. Mortarion led a _crusade to kill his own foster-father_. All these men (some more than others) were welcomed by the Emperor.



 Lost&Damned;1355228 said:


> i think its pretty much textbook khorne material.


Does it lend itself for followers of Khorne? Sure. But as I said, I don't think there's something inherently psychic or Chaos-tainted by the Nails.

Heck, Frenzon does basically the same thing (minus the Primarch parts), but no one is going to call that a Chaos drug, right?

Yeah, you can stop the dosage, but the idea--hyperagression--is the same.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

a bit more than hyper aggression, enough aggression to kill a primarch, a complete and utter enveloping pain when next to psykers, something that can kill a primarch, stupify the Emperors best surgeons, and render impotent the Emperors plans, how is it not chaos made?
no way a backwater planet could make something like that, youi can make it hyper agressive, but nothing to that degree, or nothing that could effect a primarch, and nothing that has such adverse effects when just being in the vicinity of something psychic.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

hailene said:


> I think it's further reinforced when Angron bitterly tells Lorgar about how the Emperor failed to save Angron's army. If Angron (and by extension, his army) didn't want to be saved by the Emperor, why did Angron wish the Emperor had sent down the Custodes or the War Hounds to save his army?


I never suggested that they did not want to be saved just not wanting to be apart of the Imperium or its wars, Angron led the slave to free them who is to say he wanted them to join another empire to die for! I'm just throwing out some ideas as to why the Emperor did not save them, as I suggested maybe the Emperor had some foresight of a possible rebellion with Angron and assumed that Angron and the slave army would be at the center of it or as I already said to take it from him and leave him no ties that bind so all he has is the Imperium. 

Only suggestions on my part, and as you said others all led rebellions etc and where welcomed by the Emperor but different strokes for different folks, maybe the Emperor saw Angron was a loose cannon or if the slave army had butchers nails as regular humans maybe they where beyond saving, hopefully, Master of Mankind will shed some illumination on it


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't mean to imply that the nails themselves were chaotic in nature, just that they would open the door, as such, to the temptations of Khorne.


----------



## Calistrasza (Mar 11, 2013)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I didn't mean to imply that the nails themselves were chaotic in nature, just that they would open the door, as such, to the temptations of Khorne.


This is an important tidbit, the Nails- whether or not they're actually tainted- make the user hilariously susceptible to actual (or further) Chaos taint. If the only thing that brings you any relief in the world is butchering your fellow man, then naturally even a Primarch is going to be slowly dragged in that direction. I do think the Emperor might've done goofed with Angron though- that kind of thing was never going to go well. Might've been best to circumspectly skip over him, the mysterious 3rd lost primarch.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Lost&Damned;1355249 said:


> enough aggression to kill a primarch,


The aggression isn't what was killing Angron. It was the fact the Nails remapped how the brain worked and the Primarch physiology was fighting to correct it. This titanic struggle was killing Angron.

In the other cases, like Space Marines and plain humans it took over and that was that.

At least if I recall correctly from the Butcher's Nail audio book. I'll have to find it and relisten to it to confirm.



Oldman78 said:


> as I suggested maybe the Emperor had some foresight of a possible rebellion with Angron and assumed that Angron and the slave army would be at the center of it or as I already said to take it from him and leave him no ties that bind so all he has is the Imperium.


Here I'm also a little doubtful. Let's assume that the Emperor knew this ahead of time. Why did he not watch Angron's Legion closer? Why not have the Custodes follow his Legion, like he did with the Word Bearers?

The widespread implementation of Nails amongst the World Eaters was brought to the fore after the Ghenna Massacre. Yet the Emperor only reprimanded Angron, told him to stop using the Nails, and sent him far to the galactic north in a sort of penitent crusade.

If he knew that a rebellion was likely to start from Nail-using men, then why let Angron have so much freedom without some sort of watchdog?



normtheunsavoury said:


> I didn't mean to imply that the nails themselves were chaotic in nature, just that they would open the door, as such, to the temptations of Khorne.


Acceptable.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well hailene, what do you think of the Emperor not saving the slave army and being a dick to Angron? I'm not up to speed with the Angron fluff so can only bandy about some ideas and try to get some speculation going, do you reckon he knew he was damaged goods and just wanted to get some mileage out of him or do reckon we'll just have to wait and see in future books, I have not read angel exterminatus or betrayer yet but do not mind a few spoilers!


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Well hailene, what do you think of the Emperor not saving the slave army and being a dick to Angron?


My personal opinion? Nothing makes too much sense. It seems so odd that the Emperor would treat Angron differently. A couple of ideas, one I posted earlier.

1. As I said earlier, a Primarch usually raises up the men he fought with into Space Marines. Furthermore, these men tend to take positions of power and prestige. The Emperor didn't want the War Hounds (and more importantly, its command echelon) to be tainted with these berserkers. Rather than simply killing them himself (which would have made Angron super pissed) he hoped that having them killed by the High-riders of Angron's homeworld would be better. Heck, Angron might swear loyalty to the Emperor in order to exact revenge on the High-riders. Enemy of my enemy, ya know?

2.Absolutely minor spoiler from _Betrayer_. Angron doesn't have the magical charm that the other Primarchs have. Argel Tal mentions that he feels awed and overwhelmed when in the presence of other Primarchs. Yet he doesn't feel it with Angron. Perhaps rather than Angron being immune the glamor of the Emperor, the Emperor wasn't affected by Angron's glamor (since he has none). That's why the Emperor didn't feel the need to stay near Angron. No need to tutor him or spend time to bond.

This actually may explain why the Emperor wasn't willing to go all out against Horus until the absolute end. Even when getting the poop kicked out of him, the Emperor held to the belief Horus could be turned. Maybe this is simply a fragment of the Emperor's own charisma reflecting back to him in the shape of his sons?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

hailene said:


> 1. As I said earlier, a Primarch usually raises up the men he fought with into Space Marines. Furthermore, these men tend to take positions of power and prestige. The Emperor didn't want the War Hounds (and more importantly, its command echelon) to be tainted with these berserkers. Rather than simply killing them himself (which would have made Angron super pissed) he hoped that having them killed by the High-riders of Angron's homeworld would be better. Heck, Angron might swear loyalty to the Emperor in order to exact revenge on the High-riders. Enemy of my enemy, ya know?


I see your point, and the fact that Angron lacks the awe inspiring presence of other primarchs, raising up the slave army to be astartes would have a lot of senior ranks that would not be "bound" to Angron the way other marines are to their primarchs


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> raising up the slave army to be astartes would have a lot of senior ranks that would not be "bound" to Angron the way other marines are to their primarchs


Not trying to be a contrarian, but I think Angron's army was extremely loyal to him. After all, he freed them and lead them to victory after victory.

If Angron's actions are indicative of their bond, it seemed that they were willing to fight to the death with each other. Loyalty and companionship outweighed survival.


----------



## ThunderHawk (Oct 6, 2010)

The Emperor could save just him, by teleporting him after his army is destroyed. Or, teleport himself and his Custodes when Angron's army are close to collapsing.

That way, the Emperor's objective (if it existed) to weaken Angron's Army is completed, because Angron's Army has only small numbers. And the Emperor's objective to have Angron is secured too. Perhaps the Emperor made a grave mistake here?

And the Emperor too should, at least, talk to Angron and preferably discuss that Angron is not fated to die there, but is fated to conquer the stars.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

ThunderHawk said:


> The Emperor could save just him, by teleporting him after his army is destroyed. Or, teleport himself and his Custodes when Angron's army are close to collapsing.


Dangerous. Where is Angron going to be? In the front, killing and probably being killed in the process.

What's worse than an Angron not allowed to die with his brothers and sisters? An Angron not allowed to die with his brothers and sisters WHILE being strum up by the Nails in the middle of a battle.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Angron was def one of the more interesting Primarches out of the group even if he as well known as his other brothers. Maybe that so called golden man is no longer the perfect humans everyone expect him to be.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

hailene said:


> What's worse than an Angron not allowed to die with his brothers and sisters? An Angron not allowed to die with his brothers and sisters WHILE being strum up by the Nails in the middle of a battle.


I suspect Angron isn't so far gone yet. The Nails haven't had a couple of centuries to wear him down.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Angron during his conversation with Russ, was far more coherent and analytical then in comparison to how he is during present time of when book Betrayer is happening.

Malcador during his analysis of Angron confirmed the Nails would degrade his mind and body over time, due to his primarch physique it would slow the process of death but it was inevitable.


----------

